# Vectrix motor in a custom build



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

with the stock controller @120v they were good for 27hp peak and 9.5hp continuous.

You could make an interesting and reasonably fast contraption with two of the motors on their swingarms (leaning trike?), but you will need two controllers.

someone figured out that 18 leaf modules fit in the battery box nicely. Which will get you ~144v. You are looking at roughly 200 amps per motor/controller peak. 

The kelly controllers are not received in high regard, nor do I know if they are pmac or bldc, but they are over $600 apiece new on the low end (times 2). plus a couple thousand in leaf batteries, but they should be able two handle 2 motors.

There are a few kit controllers, but that is a steep learning curve, and it probably won't save you much money (on your first controller), but you will learn a lot, educational expenses.


----------



## blip (Oct 17, 2011)

thanks for that info, dcb  I'd just be using a single vectrix motor to power the rear wheel. The nissan leaf looks like a good source of batteries, I've seen a few videos about them. I've seen crash damaged Leafs come up for sale from time to time in the UK so that's a posibility


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

The Vectrix motor has been used in several lightweight EV builds.
Not least of which is the two seater "TREV" car that competed in the "round the world " race
http://w3.unisa.edu.au/solarcar/imagearchive/default.asp
http://w3.unisa.edu.au/solarcar/Trev/default.asp


----------

